# Just seen my very first adder



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

A little bit of herping from today.

The area I live in is a little sparse of reptile life other than common lizards and grass snakes and the odd slow worm so I decided to venture out just a little further afield to see what I could see. 
Yes, today I saw my first ever adder ( a female ).
Also saw 2 grass snakes and about 15 lizards, needless to say I will be going back to this hot spot again to see if I can spot a male adder.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 844x633.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow!! British wildlife at its best! I've never seen an adder in the flesh, or any common lizards.

Ive seen Slow worms and a grass snake once, but I'm desperate to photograph and adder :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh you have to see to one to appreciate just how beautiful they are, Its taken me many many fruitless trips and many many hours before I have finally been able to get a picture, so worth the wait.

As stated though I intend to go back shortly and see if I cant get a pic of a male, possibly many more hours searching ahead me thinks :devil:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've just never had any luck looking for these, I've searched miles of woodland and grassland with no sights.

There was a news story about a local place being dangerous for dog walkers due to the amount of adders in that area, I went there hoping to spot a few and still.. No luck! 

I will continue my search but one day I will find one of these illusive snakes :bash:


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Well with the weather today being fab and adrenalin still pumping from seeing my first adder yesterday I thought sod it, time for another trip, if If I was ever going to see a male adder it woud be today. Packed my bag for the day and I was off, heres how it went in pictures

Where to even start looking, lol





If Anyone knows what this bird is I wouldnt mind knowing.



First find of the day, I knew I was near finding my goal.



A little female, absolutely tiny.


Common lizard



Slow worm



Grass snake







And what I was really looking for














Another fantastic day out in the fresh air


----------



## jayjay10125 (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pictures, thank you for sharing


----------



## JoeJ (May 8, 2012)

brillant pics love adders, in my opinon they are one of the most beautiful snakes on earth.

unfortunately there is no adders near where i live:blahblah:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great reptile finds!

the bird could be a corn crake.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

laurencea said:


> great reptile finds!
> 
> the bird could be a corn crake.



Thank you, I was told female pheasant but wasnt sure.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing. I saw my first adder a couple weeks ago and it was such a buzz. Now I really want to see a grassie. The one you found was a beaut. Love the b/w adder you saw!


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Well done with your finds, the bird is a female pheasant.


----------



## Andy1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

Apparantly, there are adder around Southdowns area. I go out running every weekend, but am still yet to find one


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Agate said:


> Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing. I saw my first adder a couple weeks ago and it was such a buzz. Now I really want to see a grassie. The one you found was a beaut. Love the b/w adder you saw!



Oh if its grass snakes your after then you would be in your element where I live, the fens have a very good number of them If you know where to look.


----------

